# fenders, sks race blades or crud products



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

I need fenders for this winter.

looking at the race blades and came across this crud products fender http://www.crudproducts.com/products/roadracer/roadracer__

Does anyone know anything about those?

How about other options for a bike that can't fit full fenders?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

What bike? I have planet bike fenders, but my bike has room for fenders.


----------



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

88 rex said:


> What bike?


don't worry about that it is a Masi nuova strada that even the grouches in the retro forum know nothing about. (including Jim Allen and Tim "Masi Guy" Jackson)


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Giles Berthoud Makes some nice narrow carbon fenders that may work with a little modification (Wall Bike.com) or Peter White. They are expensive but you might like them or they also make narrow (23mm) stainless fenders that may work. The big question is; Do you have clearence between the forks and seat stays to fit fenders of any kind?
I've seen some applications where the fenders are cut to go in front and behind the fork and also the seat stays. The nice thing about the Berthoud fenders is that you can buy whatever additional hardware you need to make them work and are not packaged as a "kit"
like my PB fenders were. Anyway, like I said they are not cheap but with a little imagination they could be made to work.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

Bikeradar thread about the Crud roadracers

http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12644557&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

There are a couple of reviews in that thread and some photos of what they look like when fitted. 

Look to be a bit better than race blades as they give more coverage, and fit closer to the wheel.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 16, 2006)

SKS Chromoplastics P35 - none better!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2311795&postcount=60


----------

